

Notifo (YC W10) Growl for Windows plugin released - jazzychad
http://notifo.com/desktop?win

======
alanh
In case anyone is unaware, you can configure HN to send Notifo notifications
when someone replies to a comment of yours.

~~~
PStamatiou
More info here: <http://notifo.com/hackernews>

~~~
huhtenberg
Paul, you need to redesign the website. It looks bloody awful for something as
simple and _elegant_ as your service.

------
samstokes
Off-topic, but news to me: Linux support too!
<http://notifo.com/desktop#linux>

I thought Notifo were iPhone-only - clearly I should pay them more attention!

~~~
seancron
I saw that, but I can't find the link to download notifo_agent.py,
unfortunately. However, it might be possible to throw a python script together
using their API. <https://api.notifo.com/>

I'm eagerly awaiting the release of Notifo for Android. Any word on when that
will be released jazzychad?

~~~
jazzychad
The Linux script is not quite available yet. It's very hacky and python is not
my strong suit. That said, we will probably release it soon and let the
community help improve it.

We have a very alpha Android version in testing with hopes of a public beta
before the end of the year. I'm having to retrain my brain in Java after
massive Objective-C injections.

~~~
StavrosK
Yeah, how about some linux love :(

Notifo is great, though. Do you have any idea why your Twitter notification
app requires write access? I'd use it if it weren't for that.

~~~
jazzychad
Believe me, I'd love to release the Linux stuff asap, but we can't quite yet
for various reasons... I can't wait to see what kind of cool stuff you guys
will come up with. As an example, I added in some logic to take a pic with my
webcam and post it to Dailybooth when I get a github commit notification. This
was the first one (and I swear it was not staged)
<http://dailybooth.com/jazzychad/6742332>

The twitter app needs write access b/c it gives the option of "upgrading" your
account to follow 30 people (intead of 3), and the "price" is a tweet. Other
than that, we never auto-tweet on your behalf.

~~~
jfb
That pic is awesome.

------
omouse
So the GNU/Linux version isn't open source right?

------
stevedewald
Awesome guys. Good work

